# Apocalypse Gen 2 RDA #goonkiller



## Chukin'Vape (3/11/16)

Might get lots of hate for #goonkiller - but thats what is being said online by many. Sooooo I might just be grabbing one of these.. Let hear your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (4/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Might get lots of hate for #goonkiller - but thats what is being said online by many. Sooooo I might just be grabbing one of these.. Let hear your thoughts.



I like,but too rich for my blood.


----------



## KZOR (4/11/16)

I like it a lot. My goon will always have a special place but the apocalypse cannot be faulted except for the price.
Like the fact that the deck screws split each deck into two .... think it would coil easier.
Will definitely be interested but all depends on the tag. 
Just love these decks that can accommodate flat wire builds with ease.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

Why do RDA's plated in gold that has been melted down in asian from bulk jewellery sold by drug addicts always magically go for ridiculous prices? 

I really like the deck on this, but the exterior design is fugly, that top cap is terrible.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/11/16)

Lets see what happens - I've seen some mad things happen, personally I thought the Velocity RDA when it was first released was a absolute joke - I also thought it was total kaka looking. I ended up giving into the hype, and it became my fav atty. Mike was liking the look of the atty, I guess its a personal taste thing also....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/12/16)

Does anyone stock this? Google search proved fruitless...


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/12/16)

oh my gosh...major fomo alert...me need not want but NEED

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/12/16)

Talking Goon Killers... THIS has me drooooling: 

http://vaping360.com/beyond-vape-aria-terminus-rda-preview/


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/12/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Why do RDA's plated in gold that has been melted down in asian from bulk jewellery sold by drug addicts always magically go for ridiculous prices?
> 
> I really like the deck on this, but the exterior design is fugly, that top cap is terrible.


It is ugly as all get-out. I expect it to pull out its gat and start rapping any second. Yessir. An atty like that has Ho's.


----------



## Michaelsa (3/12/16)

Looks as if I shall have to be spending more money on one of these


Bloody hell, this is why money doesn't last in my possession...


----------



## kev mac (4/12/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Talking Goon Killers... THIS has me drooooling:
> 
> http://vaping360.com/beyond-vape-aria-terminus-rda-preview/


What about the Hadaly and"0"atty ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (4/12/16)

Relax guys ....if it was a goon killer then it would have been more freely available by now.
Both my goons agree that it is a very nice RDA but they are not worried in the least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/12/16)

KZOR said:


> Relax guys ....if it was a goon killer then it would have been more freely available by now.
> Both my goons agree that it is a very nice RDA but they are not worried in the least.
> View attachment 77573


Goon killer is not exactly the hardest thing to be in my opinion. The Goon is not my most highly rated atty in my collection. Also availability is absolutely no gauge of quality, not like a 24mm Goon authentic is easy to come by in CT. Plus I hated the Goon until I got a REAL wide bore chuff, not like the tapered one that came with the black Goon. But it still is no Phenotype L or TM2. I love it but it is not like other atties cant give it a good old hiding any day. 

Only place it beat the Pheno and TM2 was build space but it isnt even the biggest deck in town any longer. 

GREAT atty but by no means the final word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/12/16)

interesting review by mike vapes "goon killer no but better than goon for me"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migs (4/12/16)

I need that gold plated one, hope a vendor will get these in..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (4/12/16)

kev mac said:


> What about the Hadaly and"0"atty ?


Speaking of potential Goon killers,has anyone noticed the price of the O atty?It made me sit up and take notice.$160.00usd


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Chukin'Vape ..... I did the sleeper m8, not the terminus.


Monday morningness - deleted the post! Wrong Aria..... haha


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/12/16)

So I am watching "not another vape show" - the oke's were randomly trying to find drip tips that fit the Apocalypse RDA - It really looks like this lil RDA has gained serious popularity - Here's a pic where you can see ST Vapes, VapnFagan, Mike Vapes & Ronnie Cash Vapes - vaping on this RDA.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/12/16)

I SERIOUSLY CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Paulie (8/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Might get lots of hate for #goonkiller - but thats what is being said online by many. Sooooo I might just be grabbing one of these.. Let hear your thoughts.



Looks great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/12/16)

Now just to figure out which one....... ... .. .


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/12/16)

And me!


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

Hi guys

Several posts above have been deleted

Please bear in mind, *vendors may not discuss their products in the general threads of the forum. This includes upcoming products or stock coming in*

So to all members, please refrain from soliciting responses from vendors about products in the general threads.

Rather use PM or their own subforums.

Please respect this in future.

Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> Several posts above have been deleted
> Please bear in mind, *vendors may not discuss their products in the general threads of the forum. This includes upcoming products or stock coming in*
> So to all members, please refrain from soliciting responses from vendors about products in the general threads.
> ...



Thanks for letting me know Silver, wasn't sure if they were allowed to just mention that they are planning to import or whatever - but I understand if you allowed this in its slightest form, next moment you could have vendors punting their products on all the threads. Good to know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks for letting me know Silver, wasn't sure if they were allowed to just mention that they are planning to import or whatever - but I understand if you allowed this in its slightest form, next moment you could have vendors punting their products on all the threads. Good to know.



Thanks @Chukin'Vape 

The vendors should know that they are not allowed to comment about the things they sell in the general threads of the forum.

But there is sometimes a problem when members solicit responses from vendors - and the vendors feel compelled to answer.

If that happens, we ask that the vendor rather makes use of a PM - or starts a new thread in their dedicated vendor subforum and tags the member concerned.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/12/16)

Ok guys the good news is we can all go on holiday, and relax without running through all the vendor pages each day - seems like this RDA will only reach our shores in January. So my advice would be to keep some money aside, as we all know - January is a bit tight. The good news is that we wont only get the plain versions here - we will also get the coloured and treated versions. 




So in the top row between the gold and heat treated - also on the far left you will see these new "cotton candy" versions. I dont believe we will see those, however I will get clarity from the vendors, and feed some information to this thread. 

*Please if you are a vendor, send me a PM.. Dont post in here - i'll relay the information. *

Here is a closer look at the cotton candy versions, I think what I like about these is that they will be unique in a way. 





@Migs @Paulie @KZOR @Rude Rudi @Michaelsa @incredible_hullk - better than the gold and black or Nah?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (9/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok guys the good news is we can all go on holiday, and relax without running through all the vendor pages each day - seems like this RDA will only reach our shores in January. So my advice would be to keep some money aside, as we all know - January is a bit tight. The good news is that we wont only get the plain versions here - we will also get the coloured and treated versions.
> 
> View attachment 78138
> 
> ...


January!  i can wait ill take lots lol!

But seriously this is a very cool dripper!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (9/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok guys the good news is we can all go on holiday, and relax without running through all the vendor pages each day - seems like this RDA will only reach our shores in January. So my advice would be to keep some money aside, as we all know - January is a bit tight. The good news is that we wont only get the plain versions here - we will also get the coloured and treated versions.
> 
> View attachment 78138
> 
> ...


Far better. 

The last one is the winner for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok guys the good news is we can all go on holiday, and relax without running through all the vendor pages each day - seems like this RDA will only reach our shores in January. So my advice would be to keep some money aside, as we all know - January is a bit tight. The good news is that we wont only get the plain versions here - we will also get the coloured and treated versions.
> 
> View attachment 78138
> 
> ...


@Chukin'Vape these are gorgeous man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Migs (9/12/16)

The black cotton candy looks sick as teets, but I still want my Gold plated for my brass mech to matchy matchy.

Thx for all the pics, they all look gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/12/16)

Fantastic! I prefer it bit more plain, ie black, gold, silver but lets see when it lands!!!
Cant wait!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/12/16)

Ok - so VapnFagan FINALLY did his review on this RDA - and he digz the F out of it....! Check the review, it just dropped - hence me posting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok - so VapnFagan FINALLY did his review on this RDA - and he digz the F out of it....! Check the review, it just dropped - hence me posting!




You see now!!! I told you guys!! LOL!
Can't wait...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/1/17)

Ok - so randomly found some of these bad boys online today locally, so they have started arriving on our shores - Throat Punch has them starting from R1200,00 - Looks like he has stock of the Black, SS, Gold & Copper - NFW.... .. . Right?

Go check - might wait to get the price on this item from Vape Cartel before I pull the trigger on this one.
https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/armageddon-mfg-apocalypse-gen-2-24-rda?variant=34230745870

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok - so randomly found some of these bad boys online today locally, so they have started arriving on out shores - Throat Punch has them for R1200,00 - Looks like he has stock of the Black, SS, Gold & Copper - NFW.... .. . Right?
> 
> Go check - might wait to get the price on this item from Vape Cartel before I pull the trigger on this one.
> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/armageddon-mfg-apocalypse-gen-2-24-rda?variant=34230745870


@Chukin'Vape you the man!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Chukin'Vape you the man!!!



I see the Golden version on Throat Punch is R1600 - That's almost what you would pay for HIGH END gear, YOH!


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I see the Golden version on Throat Punch is R1600 - That's almost what you would pay for HIGH END gear, YOH!



@Chukin'Vape yep yoh is the right descriptor...#vapersproblems...and to compound probs hadaly back in stock


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/1/17)

Sold out....except for brass...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/1/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Sold out....except for brass...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They were still in stock this morning - so I believe the brass is the only one left..... I specifically checked - Just checked again, they have a brass and copper one left. Holy shit I should have bought that Stainless FML hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (16/1/17)

Nope, brass was sold out this morning already


----------



## Vape_r (16/1/17)

Only copper left

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/1/17)

So I see our Vaping Bogan did a review on the Apocalypse Gen 2 RDA - I'm really interested to hear from the guys, who bought one - and agree with what he said?


----------



## Paulie (19/1/17)

Here a small quicky 

I got one and for me i wouldnt call it a Goon killer but rather a fantastic dripper! Just love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/1/17)

Paulie said:


> Here a small quicky
> 
> I got one and for me i wouldnt call it a Goon killer but rather a fantastic dripper! Just love it!


@Paulie - That was such a awesome quicky, thanks!

I'm leaning towards getting a Goon, are there any things I should be aware of?


----------



## Paulie (19/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Paulie - That was such a awesome quicky, thanks!
> 
> I'm leaning towards getting a Goon, are there any things I should be aware of?


If you like clouds big builds and flavour you will love the goon and the appoc

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Migs (20/1/17)

I bought that Gold plated one from Throatpunch, flavour is about the same as my goon, full open its a little airier than goon but can be turned down, cons I found was that my goon tips dont fit, o rings loose after some use, my drip tip is scratched and not smooth (not sure how this passed through quality controll?)

Pros I found, flavour is about 1% better than goon, cotton stays cleaner than my goons, got sick looks as pics attached, overall im happy but wish my drip tip was in better shape and that the o rings were tigher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/1/17)

Migs said:


> I bought that Gold plated one from Throatpunch, flavour is about the same as my goon, full open its a little airier than goon but can be turned down, cons I found was that my goon tips dont fit, o rings loose after some use, my drip tip is scratched and not smooth (not sure how this passed through quality controll?)
> 
> Pros I found, flavour is about 1% better than goon, cotton stays cleaner than my goons, got sick looks as pics attached, overall im happy but wish my drip tip was in better shape and that the o rings were tigher.



Im sure you can use a fatter o-ring if you have one laying around - but like the bogan says, even tho its an excellent RDA - the quality should be better, it really leaves me with mixed emotions here. I still want one tho. haha - now for the long wait until some more reach our shores.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/2/17)

So Sir Vape just got the cotton candy version in - also think he has the black & heat treated!! shop shop shop!


----------



## Khaleesi22 (3/2/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Ok guys the good news is we can all go on holiday, and relax without running through all the vendor pages each day - seems like this RDA will only reach our shores in January. So my advice would be to keep some money aside, as we all know - January is a bit tight. The good news is that we wont only get the plain versions here - we will also get the coloured and treated versions.
> 
> View attachment 78138
> 
> ...


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/2/17)

Yay! Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/2/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> So Sir Vape just got the cotton candy version in - also think he has the black & heat treated!! shop shop shop!


if only it came with a bf pin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

So, I did the unthinkable...I got an Apocalypse clone!

I have never owned a clone and had no intention of ever getting one but it happened! I popped into my local vape store (it has a crown ) to see whats new in the actual world of vaping as all my purchases have been purely on-line for months now.

Among all the goodies I spotted the the Apocalypse and I got that fuzzy feeling as I have been holding out on this one - large based on the February blues...

The kind chap explained (only after I asked as I had my suspicions) that this is a clone... I was struck with a bit of a moral dilemma - do I get a clone or wait another 3 weeks for the real deal? I was told that other than build quality, the performance is relatively similar...

I paid 300 bucks and am still uncomfortable with this and would love to hear your views?

Anyone tried a clone vs original - how does it perform? Yes, no, maybe, take it back for a refund?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (9/2/17)

Ordered my Apocalypse Gen 2 black candy version from @Sir Vape on Friday, got it on Monday, but I've been so busy with exams I just didn't have the time to build on it, today I had some free time and got my Aliens ready to fix onto that glorious clamp style deck, while I was about to insert the coil I noticed something a lil weird, took a closer look and seems to me like I've got a defective deck, bummer I was really looking forward to testing it out today. Seems that during manufacture 1 of the holes in the post where the screw goes came out less than perfect, the indent where the screw was intended to go is there but the hole itself is just a bit to the side of where it should be so on the 1 post, the openings are a different size on each side of the screw. Even without having the chance to build on it I love this RDA, I think it looks fantastic, I love the gold plated deck, and the clamp posts and that tear drop airflow, I just feel that at that price the manufacturer should really beef up quality control but none the less I contacted @BigGuy, he asked for some close up pics, I sent them and now I'm just awaiting his response, I was pleasantly surprised to be greeted by name when I called, no surprise that the Sirs always give fantastic service so I have no doubt that my issue will be resolved , here are some pics incase anyone doesn't understand my terrible explanation. It looks really minor in pics but makes quite a difference when building on it, plus at R1350 I believe it should be perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/2/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Ordered my Apocalypse Gen 2 black candy version from @Sir Vape on Friday, got it on Monday, but I've been so busy with exams I just didn't have the time to build on it, today I had some free time and got my Aliens ready to fix onto that glorious clamp style deck, while I was about to insert the coil I noticed something a lil weird, took a closer look and seems to me like I've got a defective deck, bummer I was really looking forward to testing it out today. Seems that during manufacture 1 of the holes in the post where the screw goes came out less than perfect, the indent where the screw was intended to go is there but the hole itself is just a bit to the side of where it should be so on the 1 post, the openings are a different size on each side of the screw. Even without having the chance to build on it I love this RDA, I think it looks fantastic, I love the gold plated deck, and the clamp posts and that tear drop airflow, I just feel that at that price the manufacturer should really beef up quality control but none the less I contacted @BigGuy, he asked for some close up pics, I sent them and now I'm just awaiting his response, I was pleasantly surprised to be greeted by name when I called, no surprise that the Sirs always give fantastic service so I have no doubt that my issue will be resolved , here are some pics incase anyone doesn't understand my terrible explanation. It looks really minor in pics but makes quite a difference when building on it, plus at R1350 I believe it should be perfect
> View attachment 84559
> View attachment 84560
> View attachment 84561


Thats terrible news man - im sure the sir will sort you out, and if he cant - you should send these pictures to the manufacturer. Hang on there bud - I get how you are feeling and totally agree with your comments.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (10/2/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thats terrible news man - im sure the sir will sort you out, and if he cant - you should send these pictures to the manufacturer. Hang on there bud - I get how you are feeling and totally agree with your comments.


All sorted bro @BigGuy got back to me and is sending me a replacement deck that I should have on Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/2/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> All sorted bro @BigGuy got back to me and is sending me a replacement deck that I should have on Monday


NOOOOOICE! When I see service like this i'm really proud of this industry!! Well done @Sir Vape @BigGuy !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (13/2/17)

Got my new deck this morning from @Sir Vape, threw in dual 3.5mm aliens reading at 0.15ohm, wicked tightly but short tails just touching the deck with cotton candy from @Maxxis, I may rewick with longer tails so it holds more juice as this thing is meant for high wattage and I really don't want to get a dry hit, this deck is such a pleasure to work on, super super easy, took just a couple minutes to pop in both coils. Despite there not being a domed top cap the flavor is fantastic, the airflow is smooth and there's tons of it wide open, a real cloud chucker, thick, dense and flavorful vape. I'm loving the black candy look and the gas mask and apocalypse engraving finish it off perfectly. The drip tip is awesome and stays cool, it's the blue marble 1 and only comes with the candy versions. Cons on this have to be that it gets scorching hot, read online that the candy versions are anodized aluminum not stainless steel like the rest of the line so maybe that's why it heats up so bad, something to consider for anyone looking to purchase 1. I don't mind the heat since the candy version looks so damn great. Also the o rings aren't great, they're kinda loose to begin with and once they get juiced up they don't really serve much of a purpose. Pros and cons given, I love this RDA, even with the couple cons and I'd recommend it to anyone looking for a good all rounder RDA with plenty of airflow. And thank you to @BigGuy for sorting out my issue with the deck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------

